# Service Manuals for 04 Maixima?????



## terrys (Sep 24, 2004)

Has anyone seen service manuals for the 04 Maxima that can be purchased? I've always owned Service manuals for all my cars but have never seen any for late model Nissans. Maybe they're so complicated they don't want us 'mortals' to be messing with them??
Cheers
Regards,
Terry :


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Nope.. They're out there. I've got one. keep looking.


----------



## terrys (Sep 24, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Nope.. They're out there. I've got one. keep looking.


Doing a Google search for 'Nissan Maxima Service Manual' AND 2004 shows some hits but most from EBAY where the seller is in Poland ( no offense ). If you have one, would you mind telling me where you located yours? Was it CD or a actualManual? Who puplished it and what was the approximate price you payed.
Regards,
Terry


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you should be able to call your local dealer and buy one..
If not, 1-800-nissan-1 should be able to help.

I got mine from a friend of a friend of a friend who runs a webserver.. don't know if the site is still up or not, but it's not something I'd try to email anywhere, since it's 110MB.

there were also some links on this board somewhere going to someone hosting a bunch of service manuals in .pdf form... might want to look around on here for it. don't remember which forum it was posted in, but I remember seeing it here.


----------



## terrys (Sep 24, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> you should be able to call your local dealer and buy one..
> If not, 1-800-nissan-1 should be able to help.
> 
> I got mine from a friend of a friend of a friend who runs a webserver.. don't know if the site is still up or not, but it's not something I'd try to email anywhere, since it's 110MB.
> ...



Thanks for the info Matt.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

go to http://www.nissan-techinfo.com

You can sign up for an online subscription for 20 dollars that will give you access to all their pdf files of any nissan from 94' to today. Downloading the manuals is tedious, as you have to download and save each file and each section of the manual is its own file, ranging from a few hundred kilobytes to over 9 megabytes. I recently got high speed access, so I did it and downloaded quite a few manuals. Not sure why nissan offers this, I don't think they intended for people to download them like that, but you can, and it is way cheaper than buying even the cd manual. I think those are about 200 bucks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

they were meant for shop techs to be able to have access to the info they needed, but obviously the general public isn't turned away.
that's where I got most of mine as well.


----------



## blawerance12 (Oct 31, 2021)

I got mine from o'Reilly


----------

